# 95 s14 with a sr20det swap



## xclusive240sx (Jul 10, 2004)

hi guyz my name is chris im new to this forum.... well acutally to any forumlol and i jus bought my 95' nissan 240sx and im probably goin to ask a lot of questions... and i was wondering to do the sr20det swap wut parts would u need or if u know a site that was the complete swap everythin that i need if u do plz send me the link.... thanx guyz chris


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

where are you located?? if you're on the west coast, check out www.phase2motortrend.com and www.jspec.com. if you're on the east coast, check out www.heavythrottle.com

those are very reputable shops.. however there are TONS and TONS of shops that does the sr20det swap. make sure you buy a front clip when getting it done though.

front clip : 2500-3300 (depends which sr you get.. s13 redtop, s13 blacktop, or s14)
labor of swap : 1000-1500
extra money for "just in case" : 500-1000


----------



## xclusive240sx (Jul 10, 2004)

i live in miami florida


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Call up JHot Exports then.. they are in GA

http://www.jhotexports.com/

I've had good experiences with them...


----------



## xclusive240sx (Jul 10, 2004)

i been talk to a lot of ppol and they to go the greddy turbo is better than the sr20det swap??? if u guyz have other opinion plz post


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I assume your talking about going KA-T then right?? If you are, then it really depends on personal preference. There are way too many factors involved to say one is better than the other.. (time, money, knowledge, etc). I would just say pick a path and go with it.


----------



## xclusive240sx (Jul 10, 2004)

yea i was talkin about the KA-T but like i dunt want to pick a path and it be money,time etc.... and not end up with anythin good and that would be money down the drain..... so that y i was asking to make sure i pick the rite path


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

basically the thing is, is that in any paths you go with you should be happy, since your new youll do wat we all do or did... change your mind constanly about wat you wanna go with. 
I personally think im gonna go with turboing my KA simply because i live in socal and the cops are becoming super nazis around here, some of them even carry flash cards of wat the 240sx engine bay should look like (the are pickin up on driftting and SR swaps)... and i know ill be happy with the performance of the KA providing i do it right

just make sure w.e. you do is done right and dont half ass anything, o and im sure youll need plenty of patience


----------



## xclusive240sx (Jul 10, 2004)

lets jus say i do the swap does it take a lot more money andfter that swap to make it go fast...... or if u leave the stock motor turbo then would it take a lot of money......


----------



## xclusive240sx (Jul 10, 2004)

Engine Control Unit (ECU) 
Wiring Harness 
Distributor 
Intake Manifold 
Exhaust Manifold 
Alternator 
Igniter Chip (Extra) 
Maf Sensor (Extra) 
Turbo 
6-Speed Manual Hydraulic Transmission 

would i need more to do the swap??!?!? plz help


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

what do you needa six speed for? not needed. research the ka and the sr and then decide. harness, ecu, tranny and the motor. done, now get to work(for the sr). as for the ka, i dont care, im keeping mines n/a.


----------

